# Merwether county club opening



## winford (Aug 14, 2017)

400 acres with 12 members at $750. North of Greenville on Wilbur Keith Rd. Food plots,feeders, hardwoods, thinned pines, planted pines and cutover. Buck muscle used in feeders. 1 spot available


----------



## Tarpfisher (Aug 14, 2017)

Is there an opening?   I though you had decided to keep your spot?

I would like to look at the property.


----------



## winford (Aug 15, 2017)

yes the opening is available. when would you like to see it? can show in afternoon or the weekend. you can text or call me at 706 333-7005


----------



## winford (Aug 16, 2017)

Wolfman9 i sent you message. Number above is mine.


----------



## Josh B (Aug 16, 2017)

I left you a voice mail. Thanks


----------



## winford (Aug 24, 2017)

Spot still available as of today


----------



## BillOrdway (Aug 24, 2017)

Location on Wilbur Keith road ? Or distance from Hiway 100
Bill


----------



## ajay6296 (Aug 29, 2017)

Spot available?


----------



## winford (Aug 30, 2017)

Spot has been sold


----------

